# looking for club with QDM



## kingb2 (Mar 17, 2010)

I am looking for a club or land with a strict QDM in the following counties Meriwether, Troup, Talbot, Rockdale, Newton, Jasper, Putnam, Jones,Morgan. or any other counties that are known for trophy bucks. would like a club with power and water for camper. thanks for the replys


----------



## btclub (Mar 22, 2010)

check out our website www.bigtrackhuntclub.com and send me a pm if you want to communicate further about our club.  could show it to you this saturday if you have any interest.  we are in talbot county just outside geneva.   approx 3000 ac with max of 30 members.  dues 1450 for year round access--no hogs!!


----------



## Hunting101 (Feb 15, 2011)

Call Tony 678-264-7102


----------



## Buck James (Mar 1, 2011)

have club off 85 in Shiloh 450 acres 6 members $1100 power and water food plots gas line call me Dean Moore 770 826 0864


----------



## bandit819 (Apr 7, 2011)

message sent


----------

